# Backup Frage und kleiner Fehler



## Le-Seaw (17. Jan. 2013)

Hallo,

ist es irgendwo möglich die Laufzeit des Backups einzustellen, wann es losgehen soll um genau zu sein?
Läuft bei mir jetzt morgens um 8 Uhr an, bissel blöd, nachts wäre besser 

Und unter Serverkonfig - Überwachung ist ein Satz abgeschnitten:
*Information:* Falls Sie MySQL stoppen möchten, wählen Sie die                          

das ist alles was da steht.


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2013)

Der Backup Job ist Teil des nächtlichen Cronjobs un der startet um 0:30 Uhr. Kannst Du mit:

crontab -l

überprüfen, der cronjob ist cron_daily.sh. Wahrscheinlich läuft das Backup daher nicht um 8 Uhr an sondern es läuft um 8 Uhr noch immer, je nachdem um wieviele Daten es geht und wie Schnell Dein Server insbesondere die Harddisk ist.


----------



## Le-Seaw (17. Jan. 2013)

und wann läuft das backup von mysql db?
und wann taucht es im Backend vom User auf?

Backup ist durch vom webspace aber zeigt nichts an im Frontend vom User

3.05RC1 übrigens


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2013)

> und wann läuft das backup von mysql db?


Habe ich oben gepostet.



> und wann taucht es im Backend vom User auf?


Wenn er fertig ist. Noch nicht existierende Backups zu listen würde ja nicht wirklich Sinn ergeben 



> Backup ist durch vom Webspace aber zeigt nichts an im Frontend vom User


Hast Du denn in den Einstellungen der Datenbank ausgewählt zu welcher Webseite sie gehört?


----------



## Le-Seaw (17. Jan. 2013)

Machmal möchte man dich einfach nur knutschen 
Mit der Datenbank war so.

Aber das Webseitenbackup taucht nicht auf beim User, ist seid über 1h fertig.


----------

